# Best waterproof case for iPhone



## prroots (Nov 13, 2010)

We just ruined an iPhone 4 when it fell into the ocean. Before we spend the money to replace it we would like recommendations for a waterproof case. Guess, it's better late than never! Thanks
Pete


----------



## ggalanis (Jul 11, 2010)

Amazon.com: Aquapac Waterproof Case for iPhone and Droid: Electronics


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Tough Case for iphone


----------



## MikeWhy (Apr 22, 2011)

Does the Tough Case float? It seems otherwise ideal (aside from the $$$, that is).


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I bought this thing - and it's really awesome:

Amazon.com: Brand New AquaBox Waterproof Protection Case (Black) for Apple iphone, iphone 3G, iphone 3GS, iphone 4: Electronics


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was given an "i-dry' for free from my yacht club and it seems to work quite well.


----------



## StoneMoshe (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is another good waterproof case:

Make Your iPhone Water Proof With LifeProof Case


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

How about a piece of duct tape and a yard of light line? Duct tape one end of the line to the back of your iphone, and tie off the other end to your belt loop. An advantage over a floater case is that with a lanyard your phone never leaves the boat, meaning no tacking to return to collect it after it drops overboard.


----------



## marcusc130 (Oct 8, 2011)

x2 on the lifeproof case. Seems to be the slimmest of the bunch.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

do they float?


----------



## sfchallenger (May 17, 2011)

How about you leave the phone in a dry bag in the cabin? Don't you go sailing to get away from the thing anyway?


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

*Blub, blub!*



rugosa said:


> do they float?


A key point, as a functioning I Phone does you no good if it is functioning on the sea bed! Even if it does float, the odds of recovering it if you are underway, are extremely slim! 
I watched one of the product videos provided here and it appeared to demonstrate that the I phone functioned in the case under water, but was of little use, other than possibly texting (no audio connections, etc.). I keep a uncovered Ipod (connected to my sound system) in a pouch directly inside my companionway. In good weather, I can pass it around the cockpit so people can choose music, look at pictures etc. In snotty weather it stays inside the companionway, as choosing tunes is probably the last thing on my mind! I tried various cases, but found they compromised function. 
For a phone I have a water RESISTANT Verizon Boulder that has served me well on board, and at the Beach. Though it is certainly not as "smart" as many would like. If I drop it in...Oh Well, off to Verizon!


----------



## tundrasailor (Feb 21, 2012)

I found this site that may help you. They list several iPhone waterproof cases that should work.

Best iPhone 4 Waterproof Cases

Hope this helps!
TS


----------

